# Is it worth it?



## SurvivalTechs (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first post and not only do I want to introduce myself, but would like to share some thoughts.

First, my username denotes what I do for a living. SurvivalTechs Emergency & Disaster Readiness Supplies is a business I started a year ago in addition to a computer shop I've had since 2004. The core of the business is food, water, survival kits, medical kits and products for light and communications.

SurvivalTechs specializes in supplies for the worst of times. A lot of people across the globe have certainly been experiencing those times. Cashing in on the circumstances? Maybe a little, after all, we all have to make a living. But that's not the main or only reason for having this business. 

The fact of the matter is giving people the access to the things they need in one place, instead of having to jump around from one business to another in order to obtain the best products available. I've checked out my competitors and not one of them offers what I do, and from the companies I deal with. I've put a lot of care and research into the vendors I do business with, and my list is growing. Right now I represent eight companies, and I plan on expending to as many as fifteen. That would make me the only store of this type in the country.

Now, I'm new to this environment. I've lived in areas of the world and experienced situations where emergency preparedness was necessary, so I am accustomed to stocking a few months supplies for the unexpected. However, I've not given thought to the long term possibilities. 

Now that I'm in the business, I have access to resources which have allowed me to prepare for lengthy time periods where obtaining what I need to take care of my family may not be available. That's not a problem.

But, and I've given this some thought-if it were to happen, would it be worth it to me to have my family permanently thrown back hundreds of years in time? I'm not so sure. For a while it might be like an extended camping trip. 
If it were a much more temporary thing and eventually we could see life to return to as much as a normal situation as possible, then I don't think I'd have a problem. However, if we were going to be stuck in a "The Postman" or "WaterWorld" type of life, I think my family would more than likely come to a sudden end, just because of the hardship we would have to endure. Not having access to technology, modern medical treatment, transportation, etc on a more or less permanent basis is overwhelming to consider. 

We are modern people. We like our cars, internet, smart phones and cable tv, and lost our desire to live off the land like mountain men long ago. We also like having the proper medical access we need to treat our various maladies and disorders. Yes, we have a garden and I hunt and fish. But at the end of the day I sit down, turn on the tv and watch "The Walking Dead" on AMC while emailing my kid sister, or run out to pick up some pizza and wings. 

We camp for three days at a time, mainly because after three days it's disgusting. I cannot imagine living that way indefinitely. That's not living, that's existing. I don't want to simply exist.

I guess it would all depend on the circumstances. I'm referring more or less to the most extreme. That can happen though, caused by disease, civil unrest, natural disaster. I'm not sure I'd want to face it for too long a time.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Many of us here don't ever have these facts far from our minds.
The alternative is not within my realm, though.
I'm a fighter. I will adjust, but then, I don't have young ones, or children or family.
It is something we all think about; however, we do know it won't be a camping trip.
Peace. JayJay


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Now I have been known to say "I cannot live without the Internet" however this is just said in jest.

I could and would live just fine without all these modern conveniences and I think that many of us would come to love our "new world" of simplicity much more than the "old world" of modern convenience with all its intricacy.

I enjoy camping and have done so for weeks at a time. I look forward to a time when everyone spends the evening together around a campfire or wood stove talking about days past and things to come instead of everyone with their head in a laptop or thumb stuck to a mobile phone. I look forward to singing hymns and other songs with friends and family for entertainment. I look forward to putting in a hard days work and seeing the fruits of my labor instead of banking some credits and paying it all out in bills.

Times could be tough and they will be from time to time but we will finally all be able to live a LIFE instead of some simulation of it. *You bet its worth it!*

BTW: I am a Information Technology Systems Administrator so I have no hatred for technology but its just a tool like any other and if it becomes the focus and reward for my existence then that is one lame existence!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'd prefer not to live in a post-collapse world forever but it's better than dying. I would have the hope that things would get back to normal eventually. Although, that "normal" would be much different than what was normal in the past. I see a collapse brought on by hyperinflation that will lead to a complete breakdown of society and the deaths of most people in America.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I recently bought and read the book "Rebuilding a village" as reccommended by Siletz, one of the members here. It was really informative and, I think, gives a view of the "light at the end of the tunnel" after economic collapse in America. (Well worth reading!) 

I know things will be extremely tough, especially the first days/weeks/months, but I also believe in the ingenuity and work ethic of true Americans, maybe even of all mankind. 

The "zombies" (deadbeats/druggies/etc) will either look for ways to ship up or they will be some of the first to die. (look up "the five first to die" on Youtube by Patriotnurse) 

Our society, even the global society, cannot continue the current course. It is suicide, even as families or individuals who stay the same course of spending without control is committing suicide. I pray for all of us, zombies included, and I know the Answer will be given at the right time! (can't talk about religion here, if you know what I mean!)


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

The you tube site is


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

The website for the book is Rebuilding A Village


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

So, to answer the OP, YES, I think there is a Purpose for what is coming and I know the END RESULT will be GOOD...(Romans 8:28,29) 

I plan to be available to give an answer to any who ask of the Hope that is within me!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> The you tube site is Who Will Die First when SHTF: A WARNING - YouTube


Are you agreeing with this person? Not sure the point of your post.

Jimmy


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, to get down to the bedrock of it all, what choice do we have? I mean, really? I'm not going to blow my brains out. We will do the best that we can, including decision-making. What else is there?


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

IRT SurvivalTechs:

Are you saying you don't know if it's worth living and you'd rather just roll over and die if you can't have modern technology and a stable society?

In the 1500s people kept living (though they did have a semi stable society, just don't get called a which, lol) and the amount of knowledge you have (like bleeding isn't a good medical treatment, and boiling water makes it safe) gives you the chance for a much more comfortable and long life even if everything went bad.

Not to mention excellent tools and supplies that are available compared to back then.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Are you agreeing with this person? Not sure the point of your post.
> 
> Jimmy


I just said that people will either "ship up", meaning, find a way to cope without Govt assistance/drugs/alcohol/list other dependencies or they will die. Many folks will not willingly quit their dependent lifestyle until they HAVE to. We will all learn from what's coming, because we will HAVE TO. Crisis brings out the best of folks, and the worst of folks. The first days/weeks/months may bring out the worst of many. I pray that those whom it brings out the best can "soldier on" and eventually give hope to the others.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> I just said that people will either "ship up", meaning, find a way to cope without Govt assistance/drugs/alcohol/list other dependencies or they will die. Many folks will not willingly quit their dependent lifestyle until they HAVE to. We will all learn from what's coming, because we will HAVE TO. Crisis brings out the best of folks, and the worst of folks. The first days/weeks/months may bring out the worst of many. I pray that those whom it brings out the best can "soldier on" and eventually give hope to the others.


You don't have to quit drugs and alcohol, you just need to make or find your own.

though time would be better spent doing other things besides tending a still, lol


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> I just said that people will either "ship up", meaning, find a way to cope without Govt assistance/drugs/alcohol/list other dependencies or they will die. Many folks will not willingly quit their dependent lifestyle until they HAVE to. We will all learn from what's coming, because we will HAVE TO. Crisis brings out the best of folks, and the worst of folks. The first days/weeks/months may bring out the worst of many. I pray that those whom it brings out the best can "soldier on" and eventually give hope to the others.


Gotcha. Thanks!

Jimmy


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

if it gets to after armageddon level SHTF, I'm not sure I'd want to survive.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I totally love the wilderness/mountain man exixtance my husband and I have lived for 8 years now, and in one form or another, most of my life. I feel sort of bad for those who think it's icky after a few days. No matter how much a person pours into preps and supplies, life WILL be different if the SHTF. If you can't adapt, it really WILL feel icky. Clinging to what 'was' and not accepting what 'is" is futile. I, for one, would rather find alternatives now for things I normally buy rather than trying to stockpile massive amounts of things to keep life 'normal'. Our trade-off in moving here and having essentially no income is that we have to produce nearly everything ourselves. I'm grateful to have that opportunity to work out the bugs and find out what works and what doesn't work while my life doesn't depend on it. 

I'll miss my computer and the occasional bag of corn chips, pop, or other treat, but I already know I can live without it. And I'm glad I'm not confined to recreating 'life as we knew it' as my prep plan!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I totally love the wilderness/mountain man exixtance my husband and I have lived for 8 years now, and in one form or another, most of my life. I feel sort of bad for those who think it's ikcy after a few days. No matter how much a person pours into preps and supplies, life WILL be different if the SHTF. If you can't adapt, it really WILL feel icky. Clinging to what 'was' and not accepting what 'is" is futile. I, for one, would rather find alternatives now for things I normally buy rather than trying to stockypile massive amounts of things to keep life 'normal'. Our trade-off in moving here and having essentially no income is that we have to produce nearly everything ourselves. I'm grateful to have that opportunity to work out the bugs and find out what works and what doesn't work while my life doesn't depent on it.
> 
> I'll miss my computer and the occasional bag of corn chips, pop, or other treat, but I already know I can live without it. And I'm glad I'm not confined to recreating 'life a we knew it' as my prep plan!


Excellent post!

Its funny that we in the US (and other more 'modern' countries) are so wary of ever having to live the 'old' way. Truth is probably at least 50% of the worlds population if not way more already live off what they can produce and gather. I consider it fortunate for us the US to have the luxury of taking advantage of the modern lifestyle when we want while trying to live a simpler life that is less demanding of our finances (prepping).

Now I certainly dont live the lifestyle you do mostly because I am tied down by a house in a location I cannot sell it as well as the economic conditions make it stupid for me to leave my job at this point but someday I would like to be living more along the lines that you describe.

Big ups! (I love that stupid saying!)


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Another way to look at it*

There is a very simple way to look at a EOTWAWKI event and it's aftermath.

We won't live as long but it will seem a lot longer !


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree GS. The family and I are always trying to reduce our dependence on technology even though my job depends on it. We garden, build things, etc. using hand tools whenever possible. We slow cook for 90% of our meals, read more than watch movies, etc. We hope doing this in addition to being enjoyable, will help us when that something happens we are prepping for.
Asatrur


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Hehe, Ive driven through towns in Arkansas where I dont think they would know it if it was TEOTWAWKI... because to them it would be the same world!


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is my view for what it is worth. I have a responsibility to take care of my family (read wife and children) and give them the best wife possible and prepare them (children) to be adults. I want them to have a better life than I did. Now while going through SHTF is not my preferred choice it is a very real possibility IMO and I would be derelict in my duty not to be as prepared as possible. If it all collapses then I am to make it as good as possible for my kids so they have it a little better, and they are responsible for making it better for their children. The SHTF is a big set back but it does not remove the responsibility of being a parent, family member, or human being. We have a responsibility to improve our situation for our family and the human race in general. (Granted you may only be able to affect a very small spot). So I do not see it as a matter of being worth it or not but my duty as a father.


----------



## SurvivalTechs (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok. Now let's add some fuel to the fire.

My wife has Lupus, Sjorgren's disease, Fibromyalgia, chronic migraines and Renault Syndrome. These are all autoimmune diseases linked to lupus. My mother has advanced COPD and a few other problems. I have sarcoidosis (another autoimmune disease). My wife is a walking pharmacy, and so is my mother. You can only obtain and store so much medication (availability/lifespan). So what to do about that? Suffer slow, painful deaths from lack of proper medical assistance and leave my son to fend for himself (unless he becomes old enought to before that time)?

This is one of the reasons I have no desire to become a throwback.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, you could avoid all that by just going out right now and throwing yourself in front of a speeding train! Is THAT what you want to hear? Sheeeeesh!

Now, that was pretty ugly of me... maybe. Point is, not a damn thing has happened as of yet. It may not, at least to the level where you and family members can't get needed medications. Why make yourself miserable or stress out over something that may not occur?

And what if it does? There are all sorts of people on here. Many have chronic health problems same as you. Not a single one of them have raised the questions that you have or shrunk from living life everyday to the best they can. 

Maybe the best thing you can do is simply "cowboy up" and live each day like the gift it is and not worry so much. The future is in good hands.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Well, you could avoid all that by just going out right now and throwing yourself in front of a speeding train! Is THAT what you want to hear? Sheeeeesh!
> 
> Now, that was pretty ugly of me... maybe. Point is, not a damn thing has happened as of yet. It may not, at least to the level where you and family members can't get needed medications. Why make yourself miserable or stress out over something that may not occur?
> 
> ...


I would have to agree... except lets just keep a positive spin on things. Perhaps the SHTF even is not one that keeps you from getting medications but perhaps they are very expensive. Then you will be glad you prepared because (at least for a time) your expenses will be partly covered by the extra you put away for SHTF. Lets also remember that SHTF happens to folks every day in the form of unexpected deaths in family, loss of job, etc.

Is there anything you can do to lessen your dependency on these medications? For some folks there is, for some there is not.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

SurvivalTechs said:


> Ok. Now let's add some fuel to the fire.
> 
> My wife has Lupus, Sjorgren's disease, Fibromyalgia, chronic migraines and Renault Syndrome. These are all autoimmune diseases linked to lupus. My mother has advanced COPD and a few other problems. I have sarcoidosis (another autoimmune disease). My wife is a walking pharmacy, and so is my mother. You can only obtain and store so much medication (availability/lifespan). So what to do about that? Suffer slow, painful deaths from lack of proper medical assistance and leave my son to fend for himself (unless he becomes old enought to before that time)?
> 
> This is one of the reasons I have no desire to become a throwback.


Just a few observations;

In case nobody has ever told you, we all end up dying in the end. Nobody can predict the day or hour. Also, we all are prone to diseases, some more life threatening than others, (in my case it is type 2 diabetes). I prep the best I can to survive as long and as well as I can and suggest that you might want to do the same.

With you expressed attitude I am surprised that you would get into the preparation business. It is unlikely that you will make gobs of money at it... at least there are other ways to make an easier and faster buck.

Most survivalists and preppers I have come across are more optimistic. If you don't believe that you're gonna survive, (and even thrive), as you have stated earlier, why bother?

So far I have been lucky enough to make it to the age of 65 years. With further luck, I will make it a bit further. Point is, I have had good times and bad; happy times and sad; easy times and hard... through it all, positive and negative I have tried to enjoy the journey and not be too concerned about the arrival of the end. Live each day as though it is your last... someday you will be right.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm probably one of the youngest members on here, but I have no illusions about my own mortality. My 'plan' is to get up every morning... until I *don't* ! 

For all the preps I have (and all those that I _want_ ), the 'plan' is to use them as (sparingly) as I have to, not as I want to. I look at them as a way to relieve stress and to bring me through the roughest patches until I can be truly self-sufficient. The "1-year" benchmark that many use I look at as "1 year of mistakes, setbacks and screwups with hopefully some successes thrown into the mix until I get it (a lifestyle) right... so I'd better shoot for TWO YEARS, just in case"


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> I recently bought and read the book "Rebuilding a village" as reccommended by Siletz, one of the members here. It was really informative and, I think, gives a view of the "light at the end of the tunnel" after economic collapse in America. (Well worth reading!)


Well thank you, Sage! My husband wrote the book for exactly this purpose! As people who see a crisis coming, we see the need to get the word out to as many people as possible. This book tries to not only give a newbie that eye opening experience, but also gives veteran preppers new things to ponder.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I totally love the wilderness/mountain man exixtance my husband and I have lived for 8 years now, and in one form or another, most of my life. I feel sort of bad for those who think it's ikcy after a few days. No matter how much a person pours into preps and supplies, life WILL be different if the SHTF. If you can't adapt, it really WILL feel icky. Clinging to what 'was' and not accepting what 'is" is futile. I, for one, would rather find alternatives now for things I normally buy rather than trying to stockypile massive amounts of things to keep life 'normal'. Our trade-off in moving here and having essentially no income is that we have to produce nearly everything ourselves. I'm grateful to have that opportunity to work out the bugs and find out what works and what doesn't work while my life doesn't depent on it.
> 
> I'll miss my computer and the occasional bag of corn chips, pop, or other treat, but I already know I can live without it. And I'm glad I'm not confined to recreating 'life a we knew it' as my prep plan!


A perfect, well thought out response. My thoughts, exactly!:congrat:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

siletz said:


> Well thank you, Sage! My husband wrote the book for exactly this purpose! As people who see a crisis coming, we see the need to get the word out to as many people as possible. This book tries to not only give a newbie that eye opening experience, but also gives veteran preppers new things to ponder.


I totally enjoyed the book, and now want all my kids, siblings, friends and church members to read it. As you said, it doesn't give all the answers, but it can sure setyou to ponderin what you are doing and why you are doing it!

To the OP I say its a tough life you and your family are livin, right now! So you've been a survivor for years, now. I believe you must just keep an optimistic attitude, keep prepping in whatever way you can, and be content that you have "done all" that is possible.

There's a quote in the Bible that says, "Having done all, to stand" using terminolgy of the battle hardened Roman soldiers who, when they came onto the battlefield, would claim their 3 sq ft of ground and would not retreat no matter the cost.

I commend you for your work and perseverance to this point, and say hang in there! I, for one, will be praying for you and your family!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

siletz said:


> Well thank you, Sage! My husband wrote the book for exactly this purpose! As people who see a crisis coming, we see the need to get the word out to as many people as possible. This book tries to not only give a newbie that eye opening experience, but also gives veteran preppers new things to ponder.


Great. Hopefully it will be available for a Kindle


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I gotta say we all have our maladies as we get older. Hell I lost lung to cancer last year, had chemo for it, developed Type II diabetes. All in one year. Not to mention I have 2 BP meds I take everyday. But heck your only gonna live as long as you “LIVE”. Just carry on, cause life will carry on without you. 

When I run out of meds, I run out of meds. And I’ll figure out then. Not worrying about till then….:dunno:

Went out and walked 3 miles today. Working on getting back into some semblance of shape. Getting out and doing will help your mind and body.

Jimmy


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

BillS said:


> I'd prefer not to live in a post-collapse world forever but it's better than dying. I would have the hope that things would get back to normal eventually.


I have to agree here. While i am preparing for collapse, I'm not looking forward to it happening. I really don't think that when something happens the majority of people won't see NOT surviving as an option. We won't just roll over and give up. Eventually some form of "normalcy" will return. All we can do is just do our best to make the best of what happens and wait it out.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Folks like those of us on this forum will make do and survive whatever comes our way.

Do we look forward to a total breakdown of society and the loss of our "modern" way of life? I would imagine the answer from most of us would be, no we don't. 

Speaking for myself, all I can say is that I will make the best of whatever befalls us and will do my best to take care of my family and make them as comfortable and safe as possible.

I agree with those that say that it is needless to worry yourself into a "coma" about what could possibly happen. Prepare as best you can, let go of the stress of "the what if this or that happens" and get on with your life. :2thumb:


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Folks like those of us on this forum will make do and survive whatever comes our way.
> 
> Do we look forward to a total breakdown of society and the loss of our "modern" way of life? I would imagine the answer from most of us would be, no we don't.
> 
> ...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

both my dh and I have illnesses that take meds to live but my grand-family settled northern Minnesota and the eastern Dakotas. several of them had the same illnesses that I have. point is ANY thing can be done when life depends on it. life before modern meds was not as long. they made sure that their kids were trained early. many could live by themselves by the time they were n their early teens. education wasn't just reading writing and math, it was also hunting, growing, and keeping (canning ect.). they also had big families because so many died young (and no birth control). life goes on, with or without us. i intend to carry on as long as I can. it may be a day it may be a year, or I may out live my kids. :2thumb:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

SurvivalTechs said:


> Ok. Now let's add some fuel to the fire.
> 
> My wife has Lupus, Sjorgren's disease, Fibromyalgia, chronic migraines and Renault Syndrome. These are all autoimmune diseases linked to lupus. My mother has advanced COPD and a few other problems. I have sarcoidosis (another autoimmune disease). My wife is a walking pharmacy, and so is my mother. You can only obtain and store so much medication (availability/lifespan). So what to do about that? Suffer slow, painful deaths from lack of proper medical assistance and leave my son to fend for himself (unless he becomes old enought to before that time)?
> 
> This is one of the reasons I have no desire to become a throwback.


Too bad you didn't share some of this on your original post. There's a big difference between chronic disease and feeling "yucky" after three days of camping. As far as disease goes, if TS truly HTF in an EOTWAWKI fashion then a lot of people are going to die. Many will die of illnesses related to lifestyle and diet that could have been prevented. Others will simply give up on life and die because they can't cope with the tragic losses they face like no television, internet, video games, cold beer, automobiles, or Starbucks coffee. (No great loss IMO.) In your case, have you looked into alternative treatments and lifestyle changes? I'm not trying to antagonize with that question. Just seeing if there are ways to alleviate the problems your family faces.

I believe that we each have a responsibility to live and contribute to the well-being of those around us. First to family then to close neighbors and finally to the larger circle of humanity as we have ability to do so. For those who are not dependant upon modern medicines for life times like that could be a great opportunity ... or they may be times of great frustration. Much will depend upon attitude, abilities, and (most importantly) personal initiative.

Finally, I sincerely hope that your defeatist attitude hasn't rubbed off on your son. Perhaps he'd have a chance at life if you made it seem like something worth pursuing no matter what might happen to the world or those around him.

As my wife has already stated, we love our semi-primitive lifestyle. It's far more fulfilling and much freer than being chained to a job we hate while depending on massive numbers of total strangers for everything from the food we eat to the fuel we use to heat our home and operate our vehicles.


----------



## byteshredder (Jun 19, 2011)

*Worst Case Scenario: Civil War*

To the OP, who asks the question "Is it worth it?" I suggest you speak with an immigrant who has survived civil war in their homeland; maybe someone from Viet Nam or Nigeria or Bosnia. They will give you some idea what it is like to live like rats -- scurrying for food, fuel and shelter every night. My wife's family lived in Eastern Europe during WW2. Her grandparents shared many horrific stories about war in their own backyard and what it does to neighbors and families. Here is a thread that I stumbled upon recently on a different forum that I think is worth reading if you are interested to hear one man's experience in the Bosnian war (almost 20 years ago -- wow how time flies).

selco - a Bonsian war survivor

He still lives in fear of reprisal but he has a blog that he seems to be writing now that is a more condensed version of his posts to this other forum.

SHTF in Bosnia blog

I view civil war as the worst case scenario. Neighbor turning on neighbor. Hardened criminals (murders, rapists, gang leaders) turned loose from prisons to become ruthless warlords within in their region -- having their way with the innocent and meek. Ordinary citizens, like you and me, will have to decide whether to join the clan or take a stand (and likely die against their superior numbers and firepower).

Everyone will have to decide for themselves if it "is worth it" knowing what the experience will do to you. I for one choose life; until the day of the Lord's choosing. His will be done.

God bless.


----------

